# Refertilisation



## tonttu (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi ,

I am not sure , which forum to exactly post this in

I was forced into a cs a few months ago and after getting my surgical report , foun out , that the doc sterilised me without asking !

I am already in the process of suing the crap out of him , but am also going for reconstructive surgery !

Have any of you refertilisation done ? Mine was burned about an inch , close to the uterus and cut , so would that be difficult , in others experience , to redo ?

How did they perform the surgery ? Buttonhole or open stomach ?

And how was recovery ?

I am usually very fertile , but now I am scared , that it will be incredibly difficult for me to have another child

This has all been incredibly traumatic for me and I suffer from PTSD and anxiety attacks , so I am hoping for some positive feedback , since I really feel , that having myself put back together , will be a huge step in my healing process


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your traumatic experience tonttu. I don't have any experience to share, but I am bumping this up for more input.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

He did WHAT?!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh em gee! Hugs to you! I don't have any experience with that but stick around; I'm sure someone has some insight.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe they did that. I'm glad your suing, it should be easy enough since you have to sign multiple papers giving them permission, without your signature, they are going down!!!


----------



## ghostlykisses (Sep 27, 2007)

Unless you signed something and didn't know what you were signing that doctor is in law suit city!

It sounds like you might have a hard case to put back together but there are good surgeons who can do it. I am using NCCRM, their price is reasonable and they have a reputation as being good at what they do.


----------



## tonttu (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh , I didn´t have ANY idea , that that is what he would do ! THe hole thing in itself is like a horror story , but to top it off , I was in hospital for a check the night before and talked to the midwife ( same one , that was there for the surgery ) and told her , when the topic came up , that I did not want a cs and under no circumstances would I want my tubes tied !

IF complications would arise , that would make it life-threatening for me to have another baby , my bf and I had already talked about HIM getting cut then , but not me

So , they KNEW , how I felt


----------



## crazyms (Jan 8, 2010)

That is so upsetting. I can't even imagine! My doctors here hate doing tubals and actually try to talk you out of it. When I had lil dd she was my 3rd living baby, 4th pregnancy and they didn't want me to get my tubes tied. Of course all the doctors in the practice I use have kids - 4 for one doc and 6 for the other whose Catholic. I would be livid! I really hope you can get this fixed. Try looking for a doctor that does resterilization "ministry." Doctors that do these are usually much cheaper and you can find some really amazing ones that way. Definitely look into getting new practitioners as well... your midwife was there through this?!


----------



## tonttu (Dec 24, 2010)

crazyms , she wasn´t MY mw , she was the one at the hospital ! I was thinking about getting one , but thought " nah , I´ll be fine " One of the things , I wish , I would have done differently !


----------

